# Fun little game to pass the time



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Go S-L-O-W-W-W and you'll make it!

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/6489/a-maze-ing_new_cursor3.swf

Thanks Spiderella


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Hee, frightmaster, funny. . .


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I thought so. Spiderella got me on it.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Cute, I was expecting more of a rotting zombie type thing though


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

I totally fell for it. I need a clean pair of shorts...


----------



## fastold (Feb 2, 2005)

lol you got me


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I could'nt get to the end.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I finished it and nothing happened. ???????


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> I finished it and nothing happened. ???????



OK Thats a lie, it got me!


----------

